# Sarsaparilla Recipe



## jonhre (23/6/09)

any one have a recipe for alcoholic Sarsaparilla


----------



## jdonly1 (23/6/09)

Hmmm this might be good


----------



## The Big Burper (26/7/09)

Does anyone have a recipe for non-alcoholic sarsparilla?

We can ammend it.

Getting pissed on sars will be a whole new experience.


*Sarsaparilla Syrup*Simple syrup and nice golden syrup, equal quantities of each, and mix well; then use a few drops of oils of wintergreen and sassafras to each bottle, as used. This mixture of golden syrup in this sarsaparilla recipe makes the sarsaparilla a beautiful dark color without other coloring.

The amounts for the desired flavors cannot be given exactly to suit everyone, but all will wish different flavors, in some towns using very high flavor, and in others sufficient to perceive it, merely. All will soon get a plan of their own, and like it better than that of others. You'll need to experiment.

*Simple Syrup*
Base Syrup Used In Fountain Syrup Recipes And For Sweetening Beverages Such As Iced Tea And Fruit Drinks
To make Simple syrup, use in proportions of 1 pound of white sugar to 1 pint of water. The candying or crystallization of syrup, unless it is over-saturated with sugar, may be prevented by the addition of a little citric acid, 2 or 3 drams per gallon. Confectioners add a very little cream of tartar to the sugar to prevent granulation.

Another method is to use 2 parts granulated sugar to 1 part water. Bring water to a boil, add sugar and stir so that the sugar is completely dissolved with no sugar crystals visible, then remove from heat and let cool. Some pharmacists recommended adding 1 to 2 teaspoons of corn syrup to help keep the consistency of the simple syrup smooth for storage.

Simple syrup is significantly sweeter than regular sugar and perfect for sweetening beverages.



BB :icon_cheers:


----------



## The Big Burper (28/7/09)

<_< 

On second thoughts, this would be better as a distillery product, or just add 1 bottle of vodka
to the flavoured syrup and top up with lemonade/soda water.

I don't think you could brew it out as a "beer".

cheers
BB


----------



## geoffi (28/7/09)

I'd try a Google search for 'root beer recipe', as that's what it's called in North America.


----------



## iScarlet (28/7/09)

And who doesn't like a root and a beer, eh?


----------



## geoffi (29/7/09)

iScarlet said:


> And who doesn't like a root and a beer, eh?



A celibate teetotaler?


----------

